# URGENT---more $$ needed for Teddy search



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

https://www.gofundme.com/ycc2g-help-find-teddy-the-maltese

I am starting a new thread as our time frame is urgent & our funds are not going to reach. The Go Fund Account for Teddy is still active. We want to try a few things that will cost us & we just don't have the funds. I am not above asking you to be bold & reach deeply in your pockets! He is my posting on FB today:

URGENT: We are in need of $$ to pursue some things that may help Teddy after the new information we have received yesterday. Please go here to contribute---even a small donation spread around our Team Teddy circle would help---just do it NOW! We would like to set up something for Sat. that we think would be an immense help but can't do it w/out the funds! If you are on FB please share this post on your page also! 
The weather is taking a worse turn this week end & we would like to set up something for Sat. if the tracker is available & we have the $$$. I will repost the Go Fund Info to make it easier for those who can give. No amount is too small & none will be too large! :HistericalSmiley:
Thank you Team Teddy!.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just donated!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maglily said:


> Just donated!



:ThankYou::ThankYou::cheer::cheer::cheer:

:crying::crying:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm sending a million prayers and positive vibes to all helpers over there!

Ullana and me just donated! 

Much love,
Alexandra


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Done.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We just got a msg. that the tracker is available on Sat---before the snow sets in. Come on folks---reach deep into your heart (prayers) & into your pockets (Go Fund) & we will give this a huge push before the awful weather comes! Thank you to all who hear me crying across the big pond!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Done. Please let this help bring Teddy home safe and sound. rayer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yay everyone!!!!!!! I wish I had more time to thank you, but I don't think I could in a million years!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

JUST for clarification:
The funds would be used to bring the tracker back for an extended time at the recent location of where Teddy was last seen. She is available w/Epic her dog!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> JUST for clarification:
> The funds would be used to bring the tracker back for an extended time at the recent location of where Teddy was last seen. She is available w/Epic her dog!



That's wonderful news she may stay for an extended time !


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

C............come home baby:welcome1:

O............oh, God, please hear our criesrayer:

N............nothing now matters more than him:huh:

T.............Teddy is the boy of all of us:dothewave:

R.............really, where could he be?:hiding:

I..............I can't handle the stress:smpullhair:

B.............but I have faith in God:aktion033:

U.............United we are:sLo_grouphug3:

T.............the return of Teddy will happen soon :chili:

E.............enduring with April this hard time:smilie_tischkante:

D.............don't despair, he will return safe and sound:clap::yahoo::rochard:






.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Donated, and praying for Teddy to be found quickly!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Glenda---prayers & payers are what we need---both crucial! Tomorrow is very, very important!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Donated and sending lots of good thoughts and prayers. :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Donate & Pray*

I just added what I could to the pot, and still am praying hard for :heart:Teddy:heart:!!! I would want people to do the same for my Baby {God forbid......} We are strong together!!
Anyone who wishes to agree with me in prayer please do, according to my personal belief there is strength when 2 or more gather together in prayer! 
*"Dear Lord in Jesus name please help us find sweet Teddy alive & well! In Jesus holy name we pray -Amen"* :innocent:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sandy, I am right there w/you!
And Kathleen thank you for donating.
We are up to 925. and together we will meet the goal. We have left a bit of a cushion in it in the event it is needed. There is another way to pay the tracker directly if you do not like this site---just PM me & I will send it to you. We will take $$ any way we can get them!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Praying hard and keeping positive thoughtsrayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Lynda. I have to admit to a low last night but after a bit of sleep & a lot of prayers & a few tears, I put on my big girl panties & started using my brain again. I am so amazed & in awe of the wonderful people who have reached out in so many ways. It truly does take a village! 
Tomorrow is a HUGE day---the tracker is scheduled now to come. She will try to get an early start before the snow hits. I sort of feel like this is big!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Tried to make a donation but my prepaid credit card wasn't accepted, still working on it!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Donated again. Pray Teddy will be found.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I forgot to add, the idea of a trap with familiar smells and food in it in the location he was last seen sounds like a really good idea. Please try that.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If we add in a donation to the tracker we are up to 1100. $ "Ain't that grand!"
Yay TEAM TEDDY


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Malt Shoppe said:


> I forgot to add, the idea of a trap with familiar smells and food in it in the location he was last seen sounds like a really good idea. Please try that.


Yes Claire, the tracker is bring a trap. :thumbs: Pray the weather holds!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Just wanted to pop over and say I'm crying again! You guys are the best. Truly and completely awesome. The tracker is ready to go for tomorrow and hopefully with the donations still coming in, they can afford to keep her tracking as long as possible (without income limitations). I agree with Sandi, tomorrows a big day with that weather front coming in. Praying in faith!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Still praying that today is the day for Teddy to return home. Just donated.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you! Oh and just a reminder. We have the goal set at $3000. Anything not used on Teddy's search and rescue will be donated to AMAR (American Maltese Association Rescue).


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dear Team Teddy,

Have I told you that you are some kind of incredible?

(from the accountant!) :HistericalSmiley: the last time I looked we were w/the direct payment to the tracker added in up to 1440.
Up-date: 1460. now.:thumbs:
update: 1560.

Have I told you that you are some kind of incredible!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:Just donated


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :wub:Just donated


Thank you, Paula! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just donated. This is different from what I had pledged for the reward money. That amount still stands. I will check tonight to see what the total is, and will donate more at that time.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

And fun showed up!!!!!!

:cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:

We are at 1745 Team Teddy! We can't guarantee any outcome but it won't be because there there was a lack of income!!!!!!!!!:HistericalSmiley:

:ThankYou::ThankYou::ThankYou:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We may bicker on FB about politics, and here at times about petty things, but when it comes to the need to help one of our babies, SM is always ready to stand together and pitch in and help. Such a great, loving group. Thank you all for letting me a part of this fluff group. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::ThankYou::ThankYou:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, what a total!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maglily said:


> Wow, what a total!!!


& all just today!!!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> & all just today!!!!! :wub::wub:


it was a few hundred or maybe 800 when I first saw it this morning. wish my bank account moved like this!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just donated again. Wish it could be more but not working (for money that is) is putting a crimp in my style and I've been donating a lot to rescue. Hope it helps.
I'm so proud of my SM family. Smart, compassionate, willing to do whatever it takes. :chili::chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Amazing! Way to go Team Teddy!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Just donated. Wish I could give more. I am praying so hard for Teddy to come home.


----------



## Cindy L. (Jun 21, 2015)

*from my Teddy to yours*

just donated--good luck and good vibes in finding Teddy. Prayers sent to you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:chili::chili::chili:

2,425 $$$ as of this AM w/the one fee that was sent to the tracker rather than GFM--

#amazing.just.amazing.

:grouphug::grouphug::group hug:

Go Team Teddy!!!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

What an amazing group SM is!!! That's the reason why I love everybody so much and feel extremely blessed to be part of these special people!

All fingers and paws are crossed over here to find Teddy finally and bring him back home to his loving and wonderful family!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are up to 2,450 $ for Teddy's G-fund-me!!!!!!!!!!! 
This is only 550 short of what we set as a very high goal! 
Any excess fees will got to the AMA's Rescue work. I know they have some new babies that would really benefit from this gifting. Do you think we can do it?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> We are up to 2,450 $ for Teddy's G-fund-me!!!!!!!!!!!
> This is only 550 short of what we set as a very high goal!
> Any excess fees will got to the AMA's Rescue work. I know they have some new babies that would really benefit from this gifting. Do you think we can do it?


Do we have a set rate for the tracking fees? I am assuming this will take time wth tracking ... considering the current circumstances. I am understanding this is a densely wooded area for tracking.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi, I thought I would help out with the tracking information. It costs about $125/hour of tracking time (plus mileage). Tracks are unpredictable. They can be very brief and a fluff be found quickly. Others can take 7 hours or more and still not result in a conclusive result. In that case trail cams are sometimes used (if a target area is suspected) and trackers may be called out multiple times. Just like humans that are missing, pet tracking is much the same ... in that they all are different.

BTW, this is substantially less than what I have seen in our area with other trackers. A track could cost $2500 or more easy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are up to 2,505!!!!!!


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Donated!! Hope it helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

2,630 as of Sunday AM!

#youguysaresomekindofincredible!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:cheer::cheer::cheer:

We are now up to 2,715 folks ---almost reaching our goal of 3,000. Today we have a team quietly observing the location where the scent was nailed. Let's keep the momentum going!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just wanted to post as a matter of record that our final amount contributed to Teddy's GoFundMe account was 2,815 $. You & people on FB were incredibly generous & it shows what we can do together in just two days when we have a worthy goal. That account is now closed & we will try to give an accountability report at a later date. Thank you once again for your amazing love & generosity. on behalf of Team Teddy


----------

